# You all will probably want to sign this...



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I read about this petition the other day. I follow an instagram user who posts pictures of her rat Dewie, and she is basically the cutest girl ever...but anyway...

Dewie was rescued from this place called the Petaluma Wildlife Museum, and thank goodness she was. This place encourages their students to torture and kill the rats there...it makes me sick just thinking about it, but you can read the petition for more info

http://www.change.org/petitions/gov-jerry-brown-shut-down-the-petaluma-wildlife-museum


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

That is absolutely horrible I have signed it and shared it on facebook

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Signed and shared on facebook. This makes me sick.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Signed, Shared, cried at...

I found the dropbox for evidence, which you can find through google. It is graphic (EXTREMELY), so I won't share it here but you can PM me it and I'll share the link privately -- please don't if you are underage as the material is extremely distressing and not fit for a family-friendly forum. This is disgusting.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

definitely signed! people like that make me sick! what would dog owners do if that was the case with dogs! omg I'm so sick to my stomach and angry!!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> Signed, Shared, cried at...
> 
> I found the dropbox for evidence, which you can find through google. It is graphic (EXTREMELY), so I won't share it here but you can PM me it and I'll share the link privately -- please don't if you are underage as the material is extremely distressing and not fit for a family-friendly forum. This is disgusting.


Oh god. I literally jumped and gasped at the first video I clicked on and immediately stopped it. I am normally fairly tough about these kinds of things but I just couldn't even watch. I hope the people in the videos are identified and charged...this is so awful, there just aren't words.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

HeatherElle said:


> Oh god. I literally jumped and gasped at the first video I clicked on and immediately stopped it. I am normally fairly tough about these kinds of things but I just couldn't even watch. I hope the people in the videos are identified and charged...this is so awful, there just aren't words.


I agree!!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I couldnt watch the videos or look at the pics but I did sign the petition....so sad that this happens to all animals around the world. People need severe punishment for cruelty to animals.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I just signed. The petition is getting at least local media attention in the Bay area.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...dlife-Museum-After-Rats-Abused-259485541.html


----------



## thejollyskipper (Jan 27, 2014)

I couldn't watch the video or look at the pics either. The description of what they do to those poor ratties is bad enough.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

*Petaluma Wildlife Museum Petition*

(sorry if this has been posted already)

Please take a moment to sign this petition, they only need 900 more :

....The Petaluma Wilidlife Museum claims that it is a place that serves to enrich the community and challenges students to go above and beyond, by taking responsibility caring for the animals. What they don't tell you is that they allow students to abuse the rats that are kept by the facility in order to feed the reptiles. Instead of maintaining the animals and terminating them according to state law -- via a CO2 chamber -- the supervising teacher allows and even encourages the students to abuse the animals....

https://www.change.o...wildlife-museum


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Someone else posted this yesterday, I signed and shared it on Facebook. 15 of my friends signed and shared too. That place.. I have no nice words to say about it.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My boyfriend and I are going to sign it. Why do they need our address though? Did you guys all put your real addresses?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I did. I think it's for credibility and also to be able to show it has national support. I've signed a petition at whitehouse.gov before and I believe they needed my address too. 

Change.org has only pestered me when I signed up to sign petitions. I use various web emails and fake names to track who sells my information and I've yet to get mail from these people. I get more mail from fast webs scholarship site than I know what to do with though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> Someone else posted this yesterday, I signed and shared it on Facebook. 15 of my friends signed and shared too. That place.. I have no nice words to say about it.


People are clamoring that it deprives children of a learning opportunity. I wanted to puke reading that; THIS is something you WANT your children to learn?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Heard through the grapevine that the PWM "rat program" has been shut down. I don't follow Dewie's mom on any social networking sites, but someone had this screenshot from her Instagram:


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> People are clamoring that it deprives children of a learning opportunity. I wanted to puke reading that; THIS is something you WANT your children to learn?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm honestly surprised that I haven't had an aneurysm yet from all the idiocy and cruelty i've seen when it comes to rats. I don't know how people can be so frigged up and cruel and want this kind of crap taught to their children!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

*Victory!*

okay just got an email to say that the rat breeding petition has been shut down! thanks to everyone who signed it. we have saved all those furry little babys! you can also adopt them if your close to where it is. WOOHOO! we did it.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I just received an email from Andrea Veliz, via change.org, confirming that the rat breeding program has been shut down, and giving the adoption info that cagedbirdsinging posted.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I've just put a post up of it too! wish I lived close so I could adopt a few :-( so happy though.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Same here!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

so glad we helped to save all those innocent cute furry babies!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

YAY! Wish I was closer, I would definitely adopt.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah me too! :-( I'd love to adopt a few of them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If anyone is on the Rat Fan Club facebook, they have several members in CA.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys, I can't find any confirmation that this has been closed....anyone else?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It has! They closed the program and said that *if *they ever re open the rat program then they will be under strict watch and they will be required to have a government agent with them 24/7 to be sure that the abuse never happens again. Also if they reopen it they are required to euthanize them humanely.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't find anything about it anywhere except for instagram/twitter/facebook and none of that is exactly what I'd want to trust.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't find any sources confirming this other then change.org. I called the museum, and they are only open the first and third Saturdays of this month - the recorded message gave no information as to how to contact someone there. I will look into this more this afternoon when I have some time.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

.. and i clicked a link I should have clicked before - the program is shut down until the Fall - here is the statement from the museum http://www.petalumawildlifemuseum.org/in-the-news.html


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

hmm, now that you mention it I can't either. Here's one article that said "if i have to stop the feeder program I will" http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20140515/articles/140519684#page=1 but I also can't find anything saying that they've closed it. I saw from a friend that they had shut it down but i can't find the source. Now I'm pissed all over again.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you bob!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks, bob!

Hope this temporary solution leads to a more permanent happiness...they've modified the manner of death, but the manner of keeping them was equally bad.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Yep - hopefully the newspaper and the community will continue to monitor the situation. I'll keep checking for additional news.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I've sent a nasty email to the board because this should be shut down for good!


----------

